# Smoked Pollack?



## noire (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone tried it or have a link for times/temps?

We have several fillets in the fridge and were thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## richtee (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not sure on pollack.... but I WILL say fish that can be sucessfully smoked typically have a high fat content. EG: Perch/walleye/bluegill...are not good choices. Sable, salmon, catfish...are.


----------



## noire (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh, thanks for the heads up Rich!


----------

